# B.D. rd 2 Shostakovich



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I have had a good few works come to prominence. A handful came to such prominence for the wrong reasons (such as my fifth symphony), but I believe that there are other moments in my oeuvre actually worth mentioning: my tenth symphony and the old opera, "The Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District".

I wrote the tenth symphony back in the early 1950's, around the time of Stalin's death and shortly after he denounced my music for the second time. I feel it, and not the fifth, is one of my better instances of synthesizing my influences with events. The second movement, as I've said decades ago, is somewhat of a depiction of Stalin, but that isn't what matters in it (and it bothers me that people continue to call my music nothing more than empty propaganda with no sense of structure; there are elements of both, but the music must always come first and be merely fueled by personal events). My tenth symphony as a whole is more or less an event and its aftermath. There are elements of both absolutism and abstractionism in it, and I did my best to put them together as seamlessly as possible, to let the form more or less come naturally but still be recognizable and purposeful.

"Lady Macbeth" was one of my early major successes, but ultimately it turned into one of my greatest failures. I can understand why, on the one hand: this was wild music for the day, having been written not much longer than two decades after Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" had its rough premiere. Not only that, it inferred that murderers are redeemable in some way. "Really?" they seemed to ask, "we had better get this out of our way before the public figures out that we're the murderers!" And so they got rid of it, and me for the time being. Such was the impact of this denunciation that the opera, which was becoming international at the time, would practically never be seen again until some 30 or 40 years later.

It tells of Katerina Ismailova (who took the title role of my horrid revision; I wanted the original back but could not have it so), who, unhappy with her marriage, falls in love with one of her husband's workers and ultimately drives her to kill her husband, her father in law, and ultimately herself. I feel it is one of my better works. It is very expressionistic, and in some cases very pictorial about what is going on at the time; several people don't need the libretto to figure out what is going on, as long as they know the story well enough.

I feel that my music gives the world a different side of life to chew on, where little is totally roses and honey and milk and whatever else. I may have one of the most consistently depressing oeuvres of any composer, but I feel it is for humanity.

D.D. Shostakovich


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

You have made a profound case for your works! Much appreciated.
All the best as we traverse the snowy peaks!

GM


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

A fine description of some weighty works! I hope not too weighty though for the balloons sake!

GB


----------



## Yosser (May 29, 2009)

*Humility*

I would imagine a man who has been through what DS went through is likely to end up a bit morbid. I recall reading his memoirs many moons ago and feeling deep disappointment. This is the 20th century's greatest composer?

Best not read the words of a man who lived a life few others can imagine. Listen to the music. Even the epitaph, Symphony No 15. Especially that wonder of musical imagination.

DS wrote great music. He was not a writer!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yosser said:


> I would imagine a man who has been through what DS went through is likely to end up a bit morbid. I recall reading his memoirs many moons ago and feeling deep disappointment. This is the 20th century's greatest composer?
> 
> Best not read the words of a man who lived a life few others can imagine. Listen to the music. Even the epitaph, Symphony No 15. Especially that wonder of musical imagination.
> 
> DS wrote great music. He was not a writer!


I had no intention of being poetic in words, mind you. That was just the way it was to be in Russia at the time, and if you're looking for anything sugarcoated then look somewhere else. No offense meant.

D.D. Shostakovich


----------



## Yosser (May 29, 2009)

*Bong*



World Violist said:


> I had no intention of being poetic in words, mind you. That was just the way it was to be in Russia at the time, and if you're looking for anything sugarcoated then look somewhere else. No offense meant.
> 
> D.D. Shostakovich


I hate sugar coated things. I can really get violent about it. Like, I want to start hitting things, twongs with bongs (or was it...?

Ha! I am inspir-ed by your vonderful vurds. The themes from my sixth Bong concerto are rattling about my skull.

I am quilling furiously even while zanking you profusely,

Pyotr Zak


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a little confused by the title of this thread but it made for interesting reading. I've always had a strange fascination for russia,I don't know why or where it came from but the country intrigues me-so much so that I began to learn the language-not as difficult as it seems! Anyway there's something about the music of Shostakovich that appeals to me on some level and I can't figure out what it is! I've not heard a great deal,3 symphonies, the second piano Concerto and the jazz suites,but there's something there. I guess its all his experiences,the oppression,the frustration at having his music suppressed,it all must bleed into the music. I listened to the 10th last night(well half of it) and the first movement is full of foreboding,like something is about to come out of the dark,wonderful stuff. And so long! 29 minutes for the first movement and just under 5 minutes for the second. 
Incredible music,I must find more about the man,there must be a biography out there!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Cyclops said:


> I'm a little confused by the title of this thread but it made for interesting reading. I've always had a strange fascination for russia,I don't know why or where it came from but the country intrigues me-so much so that I began to learn the language-not as difficult as it seems! Anyway there's something about the music of Shostakovich that appeals to me on some level and I can't figure out what it is! I've not heard a great deal,3 symphonies, the second piano Concerto and the jazz suites,but there's something there. I guess its all his experiences,the oppression,the frustration at having his music suppressed,it all must bleed into the music. I listened to the 10th last night(well half of it) and the first movement is full of foreboding,like something is about to come out of the dark,wonderful stuff. And so long! 29 minutes for the first movement and just under 5 minutes for the second.
> Incredible music,I must find more about the man,there must be a biography out there!


Elizabeth Wilson is quite the accomplished biographer. I've read her masterful book on Jacqueline du Pre, and heard she has written one on Shostakovich as well. And Rostropovich. (She's a cellist) I need to check out that bio...


----------

